
100 Years Ago, French Artists Predicted The Future With Eerie Accuracy - kevinbluer
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1680400/100-years-ago-french-artists-predicted-the-future-with-eerie-accuracy#1
======
kevinbluer
#6 is especially spooky / accurate...

